# how do you remove bogies ....



## fizz63

My LO nose seems to be constantly full of sticky boogies .... he doesnt seem to bother about them (and it doesnt cause him any breathing problems) but i hate seeing them up there .... 

i know you can get special nasel suckers but i think these are more for sinus problems etc or bunged up noses ... 

unforatunely i dont have long nails and cant get them myself (gross!). I have tried putting a cotton wool bud carefully at the end but he wont let me get anywhere near his nose with it ... even when i try to wipe his nose with a tissue ... he wrestles me and gets sooo upset.

just wondered what everyone else does ... i hate to see babies with boogies up their nose ... is it just me thats obsessed ??? :shrug:


----------



## blahblahblah

I just pick them out :blush:


----------



## JayeD

I wait until the boogies have dropped closer to the opening of his nose and then I wipe my pinky (no long nail required) at it. Always works.


----------



## Hayley90

i wait until they are at the end of his nostril and wipe it away. 

x


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Get a saline nose spray, give each nostril a squirt wait a minute then use a nasal aspirator to suck out the bogies. Seriously this works a treat. My daughter is bunged up with dry bogies, this method softens it all and it sucks out like a dream. One bogie was the size of her head, she was so much happier after I got that one out lol. I use the calpol spray which u can get in supermarkets or boots but its expensive in boots. Tesco have it for £3 atm but any saline spray will work, I'm using boots own now as I go thru loads of it. 

If ur thinking the spray sounds cruel, I did at first, so I tried it on myself and it's nothing, my LO doesn't even flinch it's that gentle!

Give it a go, you'll be amazed. I'm addicted to it now lol. Love watching the aspirator sucking out massive bogies!x


----------



## xemmax

i second the spray + aspirator but you shouldn't use it too often as this can damage their nose, which makes it temporarily swollen and more congested than before. so don't use it for days and days on end. it really does work a treat though!


----------



## moomoo

I use my pinky to hoist the buggers out! :)

More recently he has been picking out his own! What a lad!


----------



## cherryglitter

I pick them out with my little finger nail! Lovely!!


----------



## KiansMummy

I use a safety cotton bud carefullyx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Pinky!!


----------



## bbyno1

I wait for them to drop:haha:
Then use cotton wool/cotton bud.

They always seem to 'drop' after shes had her bath (i think its due to the steamy room)x


----------



## newblue82

Q-tip (very carefully)


----------



## bbyno1

OT but yay for another person that says Q-tip lol i was about to type that instead of cotton bud but i thought no one would understand.

Your the only other person i have heard say that apart from me and my mum:haha:x


----------



## newblue82

bbyno1 said:


> OT but yay for another person that says Q-tip lol i was about to type that instead of cotton bud but i thought no one would understand.
> 
> Your the only other person i have heard say that apart from me and my mum:haha:x

Yeah I was thinking it must be an American term because everyone's saying cotton bud LOL


----------



## bky

I've used q-tips, my fingernail, the shower (to steam them out), water up the nose and tried my stupid snot sucker. Water up the nose (cooled boiled as reccommended by HV) seems to work best, but does get a lot of screaming. The shower works second best and with much less fuss, but we can't hop in the shower each time she has boogies.
The snot sucker we have is about useless. The opening is bigger than her nose hole. I had one when I was little (I remember because it turned into a bath toy :rofl:) that had a smaller tip. I keep meaning to get some kind of spray/aspirator or eyedropper thing.


----------



## SRTBaby

I wet a cotton Qtip with Saline water and clean his nose with it. I am suprised he allows me to clean his nose. I sing to him while doing it lol!


----------



## BabyJayne

Cotton bud - carefully! Madeline hates it, and we have a minor wrestling match, but I can't leave them there. Can I just say that this grosses me out more than any of her bodily fluids! Poo, wee, sick, spit, eye gunge, ear wax...I can take them all. But bogies...ugh...!


----------



## Laura80

I love picking out my daughter's bogies. Am I odd?


----------



## Nic1107

Glad to know I'm not the only one who picks baby's nose :blush: lol


----------



## v2007

Finger now, but when she was younger a cotton wool bud.

V xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I pick them out with my little finger lol


----------



## BabyJayne

Laura80 said:


> I love picking out my daughter's bogies. Am I odd?

Er - yes! :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Pinky!

First time I tried he went mental... but I cautiously tried again and he was fine. I don't go rooting for them though... just get them when they are quite close xx


----------



## veganmum2be

when his nose is really blocked with a massive bogey i use a cotton bud to fish it out :lol:
but if they aren't big nor much bother then i let them work their way out and then wipe them away :lol:


----------



## NickyT75

I use a cotton bud with great difficulty... I bought an aspirator thingy but it doesnt work :confused: (havent tried the saline spray with it tho) xx


----------

